# Insight's "Against the Blackstag Cult" [OOC]



## Insight (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to the OOC Thread for the "Against the Blackstag Cult" game.  This thread shall serve as a way for us to touch base on out of character matters, strategy, metagame concerns, and so forth.

Here are some other threads to note:
Rogue's Gallery (RG)
In-Character (IC)
Obsidian Portal Page for Galandria

Combat Post Formats


----------



## Insight (Feb 9, 2009)

*Character Roster*

*ROSTER*
This post shall serve as the character roster.

*ROLES*
*DEFENDER*: Regdar Quinn, Human Fighter [lochness]
*LEADER*: Erevan Somarta, Eladrin Warlord [EvolutionKB]
*STRIKER/OTHER*: Arjhan Khurdrat, Dragonborn Rogue [Erekose13]
*STRIKER/OTHER*: Iados, Tiefling Warlock [Friadoc]
*WILD CARD*: Ulrik, Human Wizard [Steve Gorak]


----------



## Insight (Feb 9, 2009)

*LOOT & XP*
This post shall serve as a record of your loot and experience gained.


----------



## Insight (Feb 9, 2009)

*IMPORTANT NPCS & PLACES*
This post shall serve as a directory of the important NPCs you've met and the important places you've been (or need to go!).


----------



## Insight (Feb 9, 2009)

*WELCOME!*
Thanks, everyone, for submitting a character for this game, which should hopefully be a pleasant and exciting experience.  I'd like each of you to take the time to post relevant character information in this thread, and to post some sort of a background that uses the setting information (which I will re-post below).


----------



## Insight (Feb 9, 2009)

*SETTING OVERVIEW*
*Haylen's Ford* is a small community of Humans, Halflings, and Half-Elves located within the vast *Surrim Forest*.  The town straddles the *Vestis River*, a popular river barge trade route.  *East Haylen* is almost entirely occupied by Humans, whereas *West Haylen* is a mix of Humans, Halflings, and Half-Elves.  Both sides of the river feature piers for barge docking purposes and both have their own merchants and storage related to the river trade.  While *Haylen's Ford* is a popular destination for those engaging in the river trade, it is also a safe haven for refugees fleeing the nefarious *Cult of Blackstag*, a vile group of bandits, assassins, and other ne'er-do-wells dedicated to destroying communities within and on the outskirts of the *Surrim Forest*.  In addition to the river trade, *Haylen's Ford* has a few family farms on its perimeter.  These farms adjoin the forest's edge and are considered dangerous, especially at night.  Most of the farmers have had to hire mercenary guards to keep an eye out for cultists and other strange beats from within the dark groves.

*OUTSIDE HAYLEN'S FORD*
Not much is known of the vast and dark woods beyond the light of *Haylen's Ford*.  Here is a list of the major known landmarks outside the town:


*BROKEN TEMPLE*: Located northeast of *Haylen's Ford*, this is a Tiefling settlement upon the ruins of an ancient temple of unknown origin.  If you are a Tiefling character, you are probably from here.
*EBON SANCTUM*: Located far to the north of *Haylen's Ford*, this fortified settlement is ruled by the *Order of the Ebon Blade*, a knightly order dedicated to eradicating the demonic host to the frigid north.
*FARTHING PASS*: Located far to the northeast of *Haylen's Ford*, this Dwarven settlement is built upon a great gap between impassible mountains, and is named for this well-traveled pass.  If you are a Dwarf character, you might be from here.
*GRAND VALLEY*: Located to the southwest of *Haylen's Ford*, this Elf and Eladrin settlement is smack dab in the middle of a vast, verdant forest that borders on the _Feywild_.  If you are an Elf or Eladrin character, you might be from here.
*PORT HYGALAS*: Located on the coast, far to the south of *Haylen's Ford*, this is the largest settlement in the known world.  Most of the river barge traffic passing through *Haylen's Ford* takes the *Vistus River* all the way to its end at *Port Hygalas*.
*STORM PEAK*: Located north of *Haylen's Ford* this Dwarf and Dragonborn fortified settlement is built into the side of an active volcano.  If you are a Dragonborn character, you are from here.  Dwarf characters may be from here or *Farthing Pass*.
*VESTINGDALE*: Located just northwest of *Haylen's Ford* is this Elf settlement nestled into the northern edge of the *Surrim Forest*.  If you are an Elf character, you could be from here or *Grand Valley*.
*VOUCHSAFE*: Located south of *Haylen's Ford*, this fairly new Human settlement was once a military installation and has now turned into a religious sanctuary.

I will eventually flesh the above list out a bit more, but this is sufficient for now.  If your character is _from_ one of the surrounding locations, feel free to ask questions about that location and I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## Insight (Feb 9, 2009)

*HAYLEN'S FORD*
*The Basics*: Haylen's Ford started life as a simple stone bridge crossing the Vistus River in the middle of the Surrim Forest.  A community of bargemen, farmers, fishermen, and merchants grew up around this bridge, forming a hamlet known as Haylen's Ford four generations ago (Human reckoning, of course).  Since that time, Haylen's Ford has grown from a small riverside hamlet to a full-blown town, with settlements on both sides of the Vistus River.

Recently, refugees from around the forest have been streaming into Haylen's Ford.  The advent and rise of the Blackstag Cult, a group of bandits, assassins, and religious zealots, has driven many from their homes.  Haylen's Ford, which has thus far been immune to the effects of the cult's advances, is seen as a beacon to those fleeing the cult's actions.  For this reason, Haylen's Ford's population has swelled to a near-breaking point.  The leaders of Haylen's Ford, concerned with continuing violence and terror in the forest, have started to talk about taking action against the cult.

Six major families are the de facto rulers of Haylen's Ford: the Finsanys, the Dolliers, the Sunns, the Foresters, the Coldsmiths, and the Haylens (descendants of the original founders of the town).  Of these, all but the Haylens and the Foresters are farmers; Finsany Farm is located in East Haylen while Dollier Farm, Sunn Farm, and Coldsmith Farm are in West Haylen.  The Haylen family acts as town administrators and also own the inn.  The Foresters operate a river shipping concern and own the majority of the warehouse space near the docks.

Half-Elves are the most established of the non-Humans living in Haylen's Ford; there have been Half-Elves in Haylen's Ford for at least three generations and they are fairly well liked.  Halflings, being river folks, have been a part of life in Haylen's Ford since the beginning, but Halflings have not lived _in_ Haylen's Ford for more than two generations.  Other non-Humans are much more recent immigrants.  Dwarves, Elves, and Eladrin have purchased land in West Haylen and operate businesses there.  Dragonborn and Tieflings are very new to Haylen's Ford and are sometimes on shaky ground, especially in East Haylen.

There is one religious structure in East Haylen: the Temple of the Vine, which is dedicated to Pelor and is also a small wine presser, fermenter, and bottler (they don't operate a vineyard - they buy wine grapes from Grand Valley and elsewhere).  While the Temple of the Vine is focused on Pelor, three other deities are represented with small shrines within the Temple: Erathis, Ioun, and the Raven Queen.  In West Haylen, small stone shrines to Avandra, Bahamut, Corellon, Moradin, and Sehanine can be found.

Commerce in Haylen's Ford is centered almost entirely around the river trade.  Goods coming downriver from points north (including Vestingdale) stop in Haylen's Ford and are loaded onto caravans for overland travel towards Grand Valley and Vouchsafe and points inbetween.  Goods also come from overland routes and are loaded onto barges heading south towards Port Hygalas.  There are small forges in both East and West Haylen which produce weapons, armor, and tools.  Wagons and ox-carts are built in Haylen's Ford, as are various sorts of storage (bags, crates, barrels, and so forth) to move commodities.  There are very few other finished goods produced in Haylen's Ford, but there are plenty to be found in the marketplace.  Prices in Haylen's Ford are fairly reasonable, although some merchants have been accused of hiking up prices in the wake of the Blackstag Cult's aggressions.

[sblock=A Long & Boring Backstory (Don't Read Unless You're Really Bored)]
I'm still working on this.  Man, you must really be bored.
[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm here (subscribing )


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm here, too, and I've subscribed, as well. Is there a particular format that you'd like the sheets in, when we post them to the Rogue's Gallery?

I actually like the format that EKB and E13 are using, as it has a nice feel to it.

Anyhow, thanks again and I look forward to a fun game, too.


----------



## Insight (Feb 9, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> I'm here, too, and I've subscribed, as well. Is there a particular format that you'd like the sheets in, when we post them to the Rogue's Gallery?
> 
> I actually like the format that EKB and E13 are using, as it has a nice feel to it.
> 
> Anyhow, thanks again and I look forward to a fun game, too.




Whatever would be easiest to read and easiest for you to keep up to date.  If you have a DDI subscription, a Character Builder export PDF would be great.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 9, 2009)

Insight said:


> Whatever would be easiest to read and easiest for you to keep up to date.  If you have a DDI subscription, a Character Builder export PDF would be great.




I do have a DDI, subscription, I pre-paid for a year back when it went live, and I've enjoyed having it, thus far.

I'll focus on using that, I mean, it's why I'm paying for it. 

I'll keep that method up, posting updates as needed.

I'll get my sheet, with background and what not, in the RG, ASAP.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll put Arjhan together in CB and drop in the PDF and .dnd4e files to his character sheet.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 9, 2009)

Insight, if possible, I'd like some details about Broken Temple, such as what it is like there, the layout of the area, the culture and so forth?

Basically, I'm wanting to frame my mind right, so I can craft a BG that fits into the setting quite well.

Thanks!


----------



## Insight (Feb 9, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> Insight, if possible, I'd like some details about Broken Temple, such as what it is like there, the layout of the area, the culture and so forth?




*Broken Temple* is a Tiefling community built atop ancient ruins of an unknown civilization that, according to scholars, lived thousands of years before anyone moved into the Vistus River area.  

The geography of the area features hills, low-lying scrub, sparse trees, including mesquite, knotty pines, and thorny brush.  There are many ragged canyons, displaying multi-colored rock formations along the landscape.  It is often windy and every once in a while, a sandstorm blows through.

The Tieflings were drawn to Broken Temple upon rumors that a great arcane artifact was buried there.  Hundreds of teams of archaeologists, treasure seekers, and others have delved into the massive subterranean ruins, finding only art objects and some ancient coins thus far.  Despite this, Tiefling rulers of Broken Temple continue to send teams into the ruins, hoping to one day find the object of their search.

Aside from the expeditions, Broken Temple offers little in the way of commerce and social interaction.  It is a desolate place, whose people are singularly focused on delving into the ruins.  There is one inn, one smithy, one bazaar (selling mostly items from recent expeditions), and one stable.

Visitors to Broken Temple don't stay long.  Most are interested in joining an expedition into the ruins, though some stay just long enough to evade a coming sandstorm or monster attack.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey y'all!

I'm here too. 
I'm thinking that my character, Ulrik, could have been asked to bring some kind of news to Erevan Somarta from the Eladrin in Grand Valley (where Ulrik was staying). I figure this could help bring some characters together...
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Insight (Feb 9, 2009)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> I'm here too.
> I'm thinking that my character, Ulrik, could have been asked to bring some kind of news to Erevan Somarta from the Eladrin in Grand Valley (where Ulrik was staying). I figure this could help bring some characters together...
> ...




That sounds fine to me.  Any work you guys can do to put the group together is less work for me!


----------



## Lochness (Feb 9, 2009)

Posted Regdar in the Rouges Gallery. My heads pounding right now. Be back tomorrow.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 10, 2009)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that my character, Ulrik, could have been asked to bring some kind of news to Erevan Somarta from the Eladrin in Grand Valley (where Ulrik was staying). I figure this could help bring some characters together




I like this idea.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't see anyone to tie Arjhan's background to, but it'll be interesting to see how his relationship with Regdar evolves.  Being a paladin of the Raven Queen who hear's her voice aught to be interesting to the former farmer.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 10, 2009)

Insight:  Are we going to be using IC for rolling, or are you going to handle all that yourself?  If IC is used, how would you(and the other PCs) like to handle Commander's strike?  When I do my action would you like me roll the other PC's granted basic attack or let them handle it?  It would be faster probably if I did it, but the PCs might prefer to do it themselves.


----------



## Insight (Feb 10, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Insight:  Are we going to be using IC for rolling, or are you going to handle all that yourself?  If IC is used, how would you(and the other PCs) like to handle Commander's strike?  When I do my action would you like me roll the other PC's granted basic attack or let them handle it?  It would be faster probably if I did it, but the PCs might prefer to do it themselves.




Yes, I would like to use Invisible Castle for rolling.

It'd be easier if you rolled everything for powers like Commander's Strike.  It will require you to know their attack bonus, however, so you'd be wise to check that before posting rolls for other characters.

The same goes for any power that causes another character to attack.  The only case where I can see having the affected character post an action would be if your power allowed them to move or make a non-attack action.  I guess using a Warlord in a PbP game requires everyone have a bit more trust.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 10, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> I like this idea.




Kewl! So, what's your preference: passing of a parent, bethrothal of a sibling, or something weirder like the fact your old love might have become an undead? ;-)

Here's another connection our characters could have: Erevan's farm is the farm where Ulrik's family was massacred. How's that for a hook!
So picture this: You spot a robe figure approaching your farm at dusk. He moves with grace, almost like an Eladrin but his human ancestry betrays him. You recognize his cloak and clothes as being elf-made, definitely from Grand Valley. As he gets closer, you can sense the pain he is feeling. He greets you in fluent elvish. "I bring you news from home. But before I speak, I need to rest". He tosses an enveloppe with Erevan's family seal on it on the familiar table, caresses the chair his mother used, sits, and then grabs his face to hide his tears.


----------



## Insight (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's the schedule outlook for the next couple of weeks:

Feb 10 - 13
Please create some sort of a brief backstory to get your characters to Haylen's Ford and possibly get the characters together.

Feb 14 - 15
In Character (IC) thread will be created this weekend.  

Feb 16 - 18
I invite all of the players to post their character's first actions (if any) before the campaign gets going.  Use this time to resolve (or perpetuate) IC issues and relationships between the characters.

Feb 19 - 22
The first adventure starts.  Please have your characters complete in the RG thread before posting in the adventure thread.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 10, 2009)

That works for me Steve.  Passing of family or a wedding probably.  Erevan would say that it wasn't his life anymore, so he wouldn't feel the need to go back.  Ulrik could stay the night, and then in the morning they could journey to town together, as today is a day where Erevan sells his flowers/vegetables.  That would at least get him there.  As far as other characters go:  Perhaps Regdar and Erevan have shared advice or something.  Maybe Erevan is helping to train Regdar in the ways of fighting and Regdar is helping Erevan on his farm.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 10, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> That works for me Steve.  Passing of family or a wedding probably.  Erevan would say that it wasn't his life anymore, so he wouldn't feel the need to go back.  Ulrik could stay the night, and then in the morning they could journey to town together, as today is a day where Erevan sells his flowers/vegetables.  That would at least get him there.  As far as other characters go:  Perhaps Regdar and Erevan have shared advice or something.  Maybe Erevan is helping to train Regdar in the ways of fighting and Regdar is helping Erevan on his farm.




Well, since Ulrik doesn't have a place to stay, he'll ask to borrow your barn until he finds accomodations. In the mean time, he'll help around the farm in the way that only a wizard can (the food he cooks is mighty tasty thanks to prestigitation ;-)
Other character could fing a reason to be at Erevan's barn at the same time and voila, the adventure begins.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Lochness (Feb 11, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> Don't see anyone to tie Arjhan's background to, but it'll be interesting to see how his relationship with Regdar evolves.  Being a paladin of the Raven Queen who hear's her voice aught to be interesting to the former farmer.




I like that idea. While Regdar would probably be skeptical that he is actaully hear THE Raven Queen he would definitely have a great deal of respect for one of her Paladins. There may be some interesting foil as well since Regdar isn't exactly the most devout of her followers (well at least not to the extent a paladin would be).
I also see some interesting conversation between Regdar and Erevan (both being former farmers). 

I don't have a lot of ideas on how the characters will get together. Regdar is specifically in the area because he heard that there was trouble in the area and feels that there is prime adventuring work to be done. I think it would be cool if the reason he joins the group is in great part because of who Arjhan is.


----------



## Insight (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone could be coming to Haylen's Ford as a refugee fleeing the tyranny of the Blackstag Cult.  This cult has been terrorizing the surrounding area for some time and Haylen's Ford is known to be a sort of sanctuary against the cult's advances.  Plus, it'd be easier to justify your characters wanting to destroy the cult.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 11, 2009)

Iados's background has been added to his Rogues Gallery entry, which is easily open enough for most folk to know him, or know of him.

Basically, as you'll see, Iados is a confident near-do-well with a bit of the wanderlust, thus he has been seen all around the area, helping out here and there, sometimes for money, sometimes not. Thus, if anyone wants, they can know Iados in passing, maybe even more so, or have just heard of him. I'm open to whatever.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 11, 2009)

Perhaps Iados helped Erevan on the farm one day, getting things ready to take into town.  Arjhan and Erevan could have met in town, possibly over drinks.  Erevan probably gave his woeful tail while Arjhan preached to him about how it was his fate and some such stuff.

If the cult is a pretty big problem, perhaps we turned into refugess ourselves(that is, if Redgar and Ulrik join me), we were ready to take my crop to town and sell it, when the cult arrived.  We couldn't drive them away so we fled, leaving the farm/wagon/crop behind.  Revenge is needed once willing help is found.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 11, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Perhaps Iados helped Erevan on the farm one day, getting things ready to take into town.  Arjhan and Erevan could have met in town, possibly over drinks.  Erevan probably gave his woeful tail while Arjhan preached to him about how it was his fate and some such stuff.
> 
> If the cult is a pretty big problem, perhaps we turned into refugess ourselves(that is, if Redgar and Ulrik join me), we were ready to take my crop to town and sell it, when the cult arrived.  We couldn't drive them away so we fled, leaving the farm/wagon/crop behind.  Revenge is needed once willing help is found.




I like that. And the Cult could have been behind Ulrik's family's slaughter, fueling even more his animosity against them.
Cheers!

SG


----------



## Lochness (Feb 11, 2009)

I could edit Regdar's background to make him a refuge. Still revenge isn't something that would be a huge motivator for him. However if he were previously friends (or at least on friendly terms) with Ulrik (or any other character for that mater) that would be enough motivation for him to join-up and go after the Cult.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 11, 2009)

That'd more than work, EKB. Perhaps Iados helped out as an overwatch, reacting to any threat or perceived threat, while Everan got things ready?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 12, 2009)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> That'd more than work, EKB. Perhaps Iados helped out as an overwatch, reacting to any threat or perceived threat, while Everan got things ready?




Yup, works for me.  Okay, I just want to clarify:  Are we assuming the cult drove us off into town, or we came there to sell my goods and got there without incident?


----------



## Lochness (Feb 12, 2009)

I think it would be more dramatic if we were refugees.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 12, 2009)

Arjhan can definitely fit in as a refugee and befriend Everan helping him pack while they escaped with Iados.  Judgement needs to be delivered to these cultists. Their fate will be delivered to them on the blades of the Queen's black knight.


----------



## Insight (Feb 12, 2009)

I should point out that I don't plan on having you guys go directly after the cult right away, but I think you can guess based on the name of campaign that you guys will eventually tangle with the cult.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 12, 2009)

So we have to prove our mettle first?  Bring it on!


----------



## Insight (Feb 12, 2009)

Check the first page for some new information on the town, Haylen's Ford.


----------



## Insight (Feb 12, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> So we have to prove our mettle first?  Bring it on!




Of course!  But never fear, you'll be diving into the action soon enough.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 12, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Yup, works for me.  Okay, I just want to clarify:  Are we assuming the cult drove us off into town, or we came there to sell my goods and got there without incident?




I think a mix of both; originally I was out there to help you bring some goods to town, but then cult presence in the area drove you to make a hard choice and I helped you get more stuff and into town. 

How's that work?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 14, 2009)

Sounds good.  I'll update my background soon.


----------



## Insight (Feb 14, 2009)

As a reminder, I'm going to create the In-Character (IC) thread this weekend, possibly today.  When it's ready, I'll post a link to it on the first page of this thread and in the RG thread.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 14, 2009)

Insight said:


> As a reminder, I'm going to create the In-Character (IC) thread this weekend, possibly today.  When it's ready, I'll post a link to it on the first page of this thread and in the RG thread.




I'm excited.


----------



## Insight (Feb 14, 2009)

The In-Character (IC) thread is now available.

Please take some time to look it over and post your character's actions.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll give the IC thread some thought.  I'll probably post tomorrow night.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll be posting once I get back from my food run; fair warning, it's been a fun snowy day here, so it could be a little while. *chuckles*


----------



## Insight (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I've created a page for this campaign here.  I'm calling the game setting *Galandria* by the way in case you get confused since I don't think I've mentioned it before.

I'm just starting to work on this resource, so don't expect a whole lot right away.  It will eventually contain all of the setting information, so it'll be an important place to check out later on.

EDIT: Turns out I need an email address or Obsidian login to invite you to the wiki.  PM me with whichever you want to use.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2009)

My user name on Obsidian is Erekose13 and my email is the same @gmail.com.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 16, 2009)

My email address is as follows, with the obvious substitutions needing to be removed or replaced: robert DOT n DOT emerson AT gmail DOT com, obviously the usage of DOT and AT is meant to keep spamming spam bastiches form spamming me, thus causing me to wish all whom they care about a slow, painful and agonizing death. 

Anyhow, Insight, you've permission to invite me, as you're not a spammer.


----------



## Insight (Feb 16, 2009)

I have sent invites to both of you.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm in  Working on my intro post now.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 17, 2009)

My email is nicegeyes AT hotmail DOT COM


----------



## Insight (Feb 17, 2009)

By the way, in case it wasn't clear, your characters are all in the alehouse.  This is your opportunity to post your character introductions.

There is a possibility that the situation in the alehouse _could_ turn into a skill challenge, depending on how you handle it.  A chance to earn some XP before the adventure begins!


----------



## Lochness (Feb 17, 2009)

oh email 
royce.bedbury@maine.edu


----------



## Insight (Feb 17, 2009)

Steve Gorak, I noticed that Ulrik doesn't have a last name and according to his background, he's from one of the local farms.  Do you want him to be from one of the farm families I've named so far (except for the Coldsmiths, for obvious reasons)?


----------



## Insight (Feb 19, 2009)

All -

I'm gonna set up the discussion at the alehouse as a skill challenge.  I'll post the details in the IC thread.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 19, 2009)

I just realized that here we are with fairly charismatic party and no one has Diplomacy trained! I think I know what I'll be retraining at second. Unless I could correct that error upfront Insight (Bluff for Diplomacy).


----------



## Insight (Feb 20, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> I just realized that here we are with fairly charismatic party and no one has Diplomacy trained! I think I know what I'll be retraining at second. Unless I could correct that error upfront Insight (Bluff for Diplomacy).




That's fine with me, since you haven't made any skill checks yet.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 20, 2009)

Done, thanks


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry for the sudden silence on my end, folks, as it seems my dependence on e-mail notifications was sorely misplaced.


----------



## Insight (Feb 23, 2009)

Steve Gorak!  Haven't seen you post in a while in the IC thread.  Are you still with us?  If so, post an action for the skill challenge.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 23, 2009)

Insight said:


> Steve Gorak!  Haven't seen you post in a while in the IC thread.  Are you still with us?  If so, post an action for the skill challenge.




Sorry, my bad. It's done.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Insight (Feb 25, 2009)

You have won the skill challenge and convinced Mayor Jinthaleer Haylen to work with you.

You each gain *225xp* for your efforts.  Please update your character sheets.


----------



## Insight (Feb 27, 2009)

If you haven't signed up for the Obsidian Portal page for the campaign, please do so asap.  There's a link on Page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 2, 2009)

Insight said:


> If you haven't signed up for the Obsidian Portal page for the campaign, please do so asap.  There's a link on Page 1 of this thread.




I don't know how to join the game on OP. My OP login is Stevegorak...
Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Just a quick heads up: I'm travelling internationally for work for the next 3 weeks, so I may be slow with my posts. I'm sorry if this happens, and feel free to NPC Ulrik if you feel I'm too slow.
Cheers!

SG


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 4, 2009)

Steve Gorak said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick heads up: I'm travelling internationally for work for the next 3 weeks, so I may be slow with my posts. I'm sorry if this happens, and feel free to NPC Ulrik if you feel I'm too slow.
> Cheers!
> ...




Be safe and have a good trip, Steve!


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 4, 2009)

Bad double post.


----------



## Lochness (Mar 5, 2009)

business or pleasure or both?

Anyway have a good trip!


----------



## Insight (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd like to move the game along to the guide if at all possible.  The game is kinda dragging right now.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 10, 2009)

That's fine with me.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 17, 2009)

Lochness said:


> business or pleasure or both?
> 
> Anyway have a good trip!




Business, but I do some tourism in the week-ends ;-)
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Insight (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's how the combats will work:

Each of you will roll Initiative using Invisible Castle.  Your actions will occur in the order of the Initiative rolls, but you guys can post your actions in whatever order you want.  So, don't wait for the person in front of you to post.

In your IC post, describe your actions as much as you like.  Please sblock the mechanical parts of your action.  If your action is dependent on others' actions, you can do an if/then post, but please try to keep this to a minimum as it gets confusing.  Use the same Invisible Castle rolls (attack and damage rolls, saving throws, etc) where relevant.

The tricky part will be with immediate actions, especially interrupts.  If you wish to use an immediate action, please note that in your sblock.

In your sblock, please format as in this example:

[sblock=OOC]
*Init*: 18
*Current HP*: 34/37
*Surges Remaining*: 5

*Standard Action*: Charge from AA12 to AD17 (4 squares).  Attack *Orc Raider 1*.  Melee Basic Attack (Greataxe) + Power Attack: 1d20+7=27 (Crit)  vs. AC.  Damage 1d12+19=31.  Target is marked.
*Move Action*: None
*Minor Action*: None
*Spend Action Point to*: Attack *Orc Raider 1* or *Orc Raider 2* if 1 is dead. Steel Serpent Strike + Power Attack: 1d20+6=12 vs AC.  Damage 2d12+7=16.  Target is marked.  Effect: Target is slowed and cannot shift until the end of my next turn.    

*Immediate Action*: Interrupt.  If Orc Raider 3 attacks me with Combat Advantage, use No Opening: Cancels the Combat Advantage.

_Note: You can post the actions themselves in the order you perform them._
[/sblock] 

We are going to use a shared Excel spreadsheet as a map.  This will be attached as a PDF so that you don't need my version of Excel (or any version) in order to view it.  Please refer to the row and column numbers when moving your character (see the sblock example above).


----------



## Insight (Mar 23, 2009)

A few people (you know who you are) still have not rolled and posted their initiative results.  If I don't see the rest of them by Tuesday evening (US time), I will roll them myself.  We need to get this combat going.

I'll post the map tonight or tomorrow so you can see what's going on.


----------



## Lochness (Mar 24, 2009)

Insight said:


> A few people (you know who you are) still have not rolled and posted their initiative results.  If I don't see the rest of them by Tuesday evening (US time), I will roll them myself.  We need to get this combat going.
> 
> I'll post the map tonight or tomorrow so you can see what's going on.




sorry...was installing gentoo...


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 25, 2009)

My move selection has been updated in the IC thread.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Guys!
I'm sorry for not posting. I came back from my business trip and was just swamped. I'll be regular from not on.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Insight (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been pretty busy the last week or so.  My goal is to have round 2 posted by the end of the week.  If I get time, I may have it done tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 31, 2009)

Insight said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been pretty busy the last week or so.  My goal is to have round 2 posted by the end of the week.  If I get time, I may have it done tomorrow or Thursday.




It's all good, I know how things can get, even though I retreated from the working world for academia this year. We'll be here when things post, it's a pretty fun game, thus far, even though we're only at the start.


----------



## Insight (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry about the delay, folks.  I've been pretty busy this week.  I promise to have Round 3 posted tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 11, 2009)

Insight said:


> Sorry about the delay, folks.  I've been pretty busy this week.  I promise to have Round 3 posted tonight or tomorrow.




It's all good, Insight, I'm sure we all can sympathize with life getting busy and such.


----------



## Lochness (Apr 18, 2009)

Guys I'm going camping at Arches National Park for a week and then moving to a new apartment. I'll probably be gone for 2 weeks. Feel free to RP Regdar. 

The only thing I can note about the character is that he is big on looting dead bodies. As long as you play him like that there should be no problem.


----------



## Insight (Apr 18, 2009)

Need actions for Iados within the next few days or I'll need to NPC him.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 18, 2009)

Insight said:


> Need actions for Iados within the next few days or I'll need to NPC him.




Sorry about that, I kept meaning to post, but school and being sick this week have been kicking my butt. 

Anyhow, I'll get it out today and I'm sorry for holding things up.


----------



## Insight (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a suggestion for Arjhan.  Setting up combat advantage via Stealth is very hard to do for a low level character.  You might be more successful trying to set up a flank with one of the melee characters.  

Also, realize that your enemies are ranged primarily and are always trying to get away from the melee types.  This may not be the best fight for a Rogue.


----------



## Insight (Apr 24, 2009)

I need actions for Regdar by the end of the day (Friday) or I'm going to NPC him.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. It'll take some getting used to. I'm normally playing artillery wizards/warlocks/etc or front line defenders.  Breaking out with a rogue and hopefully a leader in the near future.


----------



## Lochness (May 5, 2009)

Ok I'm back-ish. Just finished my move. I won't have consistant internet access for a while so if things need to move along feel free to RP me. I'm going try to get on at least 2 times a week though.

One bit of really bad news. Got arrested yesterday. If I'm caught violating the terms of my bail or whatever I'm ed. Basically a party I bought kegs for got busted and me and some frat bros got arrested. Good job Maine state police. You not only managed to cuff a father in front of his kids (allum bro, they scared the  out of the kids) but forced a bunch of drunk people to drive 30 back to campus or their appartments. Thank you for scaring the minds of 2 children and making our roads more dagerous. (sorry for the rant I'm still angry...though the cop that arrested me was ing hot)
So if I drop off the face of the earth for a few months you know what happened.


----------



## Insight (May 5, 2009)

Lochness said:


> Ok I'm back-ish. Just finished my move. I won't have consistant internet access for a while so if things need to move along feel free to RP me. I'm going try to get on at least 2 times a week though.
> 
> One bit of really bad news. Got arrested yesterday. If I'm caught violating the terms of my bail or whatever I'm ed. Basically a party I bought kegs for got busted and me and some frat bros got arrested. Good job Maine state police. You not only managed to cuff a father in front of his kids (allum bro, they scared the  out of the kids) but forced a bunch of drunk people to drive 30 back to campus or their appartments. Thank you for scaring the minds of 2 children and making our roads more dagerous. (sorry for the rant I'm still angry...though the cop that arrested me was ing hot)
> So if I drop off the face of the earth for a few months you know what happened.




WOW

Well, no one here will hold it against you if you vanish from time to time.  This game isn't the fastest moving of all time anyway.  I can't imagine you'll miss that much.


----------



## Insight (May 10, 2009)

I'm sensing a lack of interest in this game.  You guys should have something to do.  I hope you're not just waiting on me.


----------



## Friadoc (May 11, 2009)

Insight said:


> I'm sensing a lack of interest in this game.  You guys should have something to do.  I hope you're not just waiting on me.




It's not a lack of interest from my end of things, Insight, it's just been a lot of time management issues. Between school and various bits of financial stress, I've just been slow to post, on this campaign and others.

I'll do my best to pick up the pace, on my end, and keep up a steady post rate, as I'm interested in the campaign and I do like it.

Sorry.

Robert


----------



## Lochness (May 29, 2009)

I'm interested and liking the campaign but the nearest internet connection right now is 20min away and I have no car. Also doesn't help that im working in the blue berry barrens 8-16h a day. My room mates and I are getting internet at the house but its about 2 weeks out because our address wasn't in the ISPs database.

Just letting everyone know I won't be around this august. Might be running a harvester or hand harvesting. Don't know yet but either way I'll have no life other than work (the 5K makes it worth it though).


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2009)

We'll keep plugging along.  As I see it, unless we don't have any posts for like 2 weeks (and your future situation is duly noted, lochness), I don't plan to drop the game.


----------



## Friadoc (May 29, 2009)

I'm cool with a steady, slow-paced game, so it's all good if there is a slow down. I've a couple play-by-post games that I've been in for a couple of years now, through multiple adventures, and our pace has fluctuated, a lot, but we're still gaming there, too.

If we have to slow down at times, or even take a break here and there so as to not leave folks behind, or NPC someone's character now and then, I'm cool and good with whatever it takes.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 3, 2009)

A quick heads up, folks, but from 11 Jun to 15 Jun 2009 I will be in Seattle, for PaizoCon, thus my interaction /might/ be limited during that time.

While I'll have WiFi at the hotel, I might be running myself ragged, having fun, thus a bit out of touch. However, I will make efforts to post in my games while I'm there, once I've my blogging done for the day, too.

Anyhow, hopefully it won't be noticeable, but I figured a heads up notice was a good idea.


----------



## Insight (Jun 3, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> A quick heads up, folks, but from 11 Jun to 15 Jun 2009 I will be in Seattle, for PaizoCon, thus my interaction /might/ be limited during that time.
> 
> While I'll have WiFi at the hotel, I might be running myself ragged, having fun, thus a bit out of touch. However, I will make efforts to post in my games while I'm there, once I've my blogging done for the day, too.
> 
> Anyhow, hopefully it won't be noticeable, but I figured a heads up notice was a good idea.




Sounds cool.  Wish I was going!  Have fun.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 3, 2009)

Insight said:


> Sounds cool.  Wish I was going!  Have fun.




It's my first convention, ever, which should make it cool, in addition to it being Paizo. I'm only able to do this because I'm sharing a room with some folks and it's within driving distance.

If it wasn't for those two factors, I wouldn't go, although without the room, I'd have found a way.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lucky man, wish I was going. I have to work this weekend at another convention selling dolls... Man Wolfgang and Monte will be there *geek jealousy*


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 4, 2009)

Erekose13 said:


> Lucky man, wish I was going. I have to work this weekend at another convention selling dolls... Man Wolfgang and Monte will be there *geek jealousy*




Yeah, I didn't get into the Monte game that I wanted, but I'm in two seminars with Sue Cook, one is about getting published with Paizo and the other is about self-editing work. Plus, I'm bringing my copy of Ptolus with me, so that I can add her sig to Monte's.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 4, 2009)

You'll have to tell us all about it here or on your blog. Sounds so good.


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd like to see some posts sometime soon.  Was it something I said?


----------



## Lochness (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I feel pretty  saying this but I'm either gonna have to take a break from the game or quit it. My house is down to 1 car for 5 people,  hit the fan in my family back home, and I have my own legal troubles. I just don't have time. Maybe when we get internet at my house but thats a ify situation.


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm putting this game on hiatus.  We've got one player who seems to be gone permanently (lochness -- and wasn't it for his benefit that we were playing a basic version of 4E anyway?), we've got one player who hasn't posted for a while (friadoc), and I'm sensing a general lack of interest.

I am going to start a new game soon, so look for that if you're interested in playing with me again.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm still here, I'll keep my eyes open. Thanks Insight!


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 25, 2009)

Actually, I've been here the whole time and my last point was a point of clarification about whether I was mistaken, or not, about having stayed behind with the body while the others went into town to investigate. My silence hasn't been a lack of interest, but waiting until it was time for me to jump back in.

Sorry for any confusion from my part in that, maybe I should have been vocal in the OOC section, but I try not to post just for to post.

Anyhow, I'm here and interested, but I totally understand putting things on hiatus, too. More so when we look why the game formed and Lochness change of circumstances, too.


----------

